# Is it worth me trying DIUI?



## nvb (May 31, 2008)

Hi ladies....we have tried ICSI with my DP's sperm 3 times with my own eggs and got BFN's. We did manage a BFP with donor eggs but I suffered a MMC at 8+4 and so now we have been advised to try DS as well. I am 41 but my cycle is regular, my FSH is 9 but I have low ovarian reserve (3.2) While we are waiting to come to the top of the DE list do you think it would be worth my while trying DIUI? Apart from age I have no problems....I just don't respond to the IVF drugs very well. Advice welcome    xx


----------



## charlie_44 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi, I'm not sure I can give you any advice but saw that no one had replied yet.  When we had our last review after our 3rd IVF they told us they didn't know why our treatment was unsuccessful and it could have been down to my eggs or the donor sperm or just one of those things - yup that narrows it down   I would ask your clinic what they think about it and if it's worth a go.

Good luck


----------



## marymay (Jan 20, 2009)

hi nvb

don't know whether you remember me, we messaged about the TESE (think it was about two years ago now. eek!) I've kept a low profile over last few treatments. So sorry the ICSI has been unsuccessful so far for you. I have now had four unsuccessful ICSI attempts with TESE sperm (three as far as embryo replacement, one abandoned) and have now moved on to DIUI - it will be our third attempt this month. At the moment I'm doing it totally unmedicated, but will move onto medicated if we're not bankrupt by then!
Can't advise you what to do, but I did not react well to the IVF drugs either. I massively over-responded on the abandoned attempt and then did an antogonist cycle and response was really not enough. I really felt i couldn't do it again. However, if this cycle does not work, obviously drugs are back in the equation.

I can't advise you what to do, but I have found the dIUI so much less stressful, even though I don't think the 2WW wait ever gets any easier! There's no reason why you can't give it a go. It does always seems so expensive for such a quick procedure, when it's a fraction of the cost abroad. It's an option i'll be considering (abroad) I think if this third attempt doesn't work.
Feel free to PM me. Best of luck with everything
Marymay


----------

